# MPI BUS



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Hallo,

Möchte eine Kopplung von 3 Vipa Stationen über MPI machen. Wie lang darf die Leitungen maximal sein ?? die Profibus Schnittstelle möchte ich gerne einsparen, deshalb MPI Kopplung...

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2005)

Das hängt normalerweise von der Busgeschwindigkeit ab. Bei PB sind bei 187,5 kBits/s 1000 m zulässig. Bei MPI ist Siemens nicht ganz so großzügig. Der Support hat hier schon mal etwas von weniger als 100 m verlauten lassen. Dies ist allerdings auch Sache der Bustreiber. Einfach mal bei Vipa nachfragen, was die zulassen.


----------



## smoe (2 November 2005)

Beim Siemens MPI sind es 50 Meter /Segment. Zur Not ist ein Repeater dein Freund. Der ist auch so ganz praktisch weil an den kannst auch das PG anstecken.

smoe


----------



## Ralle (2 November 2005)

Mein bisher längstes MPI-Netz ist ca. 130m - 150m mit 12 Maschinen daran, läuft stabil, auch via Fernwartung. Physikalisch unterscheiden sich MPI und Profibus ja nicht, also sollte es im Notfall auch etwas länger gehen. Das ist aber kein *MUSS*, hängt sicher auch von der Art der Umgebung (Störeinflüsse etc.) ab und muß deshab vor Ort getestet werden. Reicht es nicht, hilft ein Repeater, wie schon oben erwähnt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2005)

Physikalisch ist da kein Unterschied, beides ist RS485. Allerdings sind bei MPI die Timingeinstellung etwas "härter" und somit ist die Störanfälligkeit größer. Wahrscheinlich ist Siemens deshalb so vorsichtig bei der Angabe der zulässigen Längen.


----------



## klaly (2 November 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

mit unseren standard VIPA Steuerungen wurden bisher (meines Wissens) MPI-Busse mit ca. max. 150m realisiert. Im Prinzip ist die MPI Physik dem Profibus sehr ähnlich. Aber es fehlt die galvanische Trennung. Daher sollte 
wohl auch die Länge beschränkt sein.

mfg. vipaner_112


----------



## Konrad (24 November 2005)

*MPI vs. Bussegment-Länge*

Hallo zusammen,

der ware Grund für die Siemens-Aussage, dass MPI-Segmente nur 50 Meter lang sein dürfen (egal ob 19,2 kBit/s oder 187,5 kBit/s) ist die fehlende galvanische Trennung in den 'einfacheren' S7-CPUs.

Werden CPUs verwendet, dessen Schnittstelle zwischen MPI und PB umgeschaltet werden kann (z.B. 318er oder alle neuen 400er) ist immer eine galvanische Trennung in den AGs implementiert. Dann kann die Länge des Bussegments entsprechend der PB-Norm gewählt werden - egal, ob MPI (anderes Timing, fehlende Dienste) oder PB gefahren wird.


Gruß,
Konrad


----------

